# "Amber" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (May 17, 2013)

It's voting time again!

Time to read the entries: 

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/138567-may-challenge-amber.html

and tick the boxes for the *three poems you consider most deserving.* The "like" function may now be utilized by those who are so inclined.

It is imperative that you *use ALL THREE VOTES. 
*
Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*Members who vote for their own work will have their entry disqualified,* so please double check your choices before submitting them.
*Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.*

The entrant who receives the most votes will receive a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 20, 2013)

Unfortunately, it was necessary for us to discount a single vote as the voter did not follow the rule and utilize all three votes. It is imperative that voters *USE ALL THREE VOTES.*


----------



## Travers (May 20, 2013)

The voting seems pretty slow going this time around. I'm sure last month, there were more in the first day than we've had so far. 

My votes went to: bajmahal, alanmt and pigletinportugal for their excellent poems, but overall everyone wrote to a very high standard.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 25, 2013)

With such an extensive variety of well penned pieces to choose from, I can't help wonder where all our beloved voters are. It wasn't an easy choice, but after days of agonizing I decided on the works of Gargh, Gumby and Cran. The poll will close shortly. C'mon guys, let's get voting!


----------



## alanmt (May 25, 2013)

I voted!   :read:


----------



## PiP (May 26, 2013)

Yep, voted.


----------



## Gumby (May 26, 2013)

I voted, too. I had a hard time choosing, as in, some of the poems that I_ really l_iked, didn't capture the _Amber_ subject and so I felt like I couldn't cast a vote for them. I don't think I've had that happen to me before.


----------



## Inchidoney (May 27, 2013)

I honestly believe that some members are suspicious about the voting, I know I am, hence the lack of votes cast. It's not a completely independent voting system, one gets the feeling that there is collusion occurring between members. Especially now that members are posting who they voted for on the voting page, I find this very strange. I have entered the competition as I wished and hoped to receive feed back, but reading some of the entries, I don't think its me who needs the feed back. 


                                                                                                 PLEASE DO YOUR PART! 

Today is one of the many National Mental Health Days throughout the  year. You can do your part by remembering to send a message to at least  one unstable person. My job is done! 

Life is too short for negative drama & petty things. So laugh insanely, love truly and forgive quickly! 

From one unstable person to another... I hope everyone is happy inside your head - we're all doing pretty good inside mine!


----------



## Ariel (May 27, 2013)

Explaining who you've voted for has always been allowed.  If you want feedback, when the voting is done post your poem up in a workshop and you'll get feedback.

I've abstained from voting this round precisely because nothing stuck with me.  I can usually read through and find something that sticks or makes me think but not this time. Sadly, I didn't even remember my own poem.


----------



## Travers (May 27, 2013)

Inchidoney said:


> I honestly believe that some members are suspicious about the voting, I know I am, hence the lack of votes cast. It's not a completely independent voting system, one gets the feeling that there is collusion occurring between members. Especially now that members are posting who they voted for on the voting page, I find this very strange. I have entered the competition as I wished and hoped to receive feed back, but reading some of the entries, I don't think its me who needs the feed back.


I voted as soon as I saw the thread was open so as to ensure that I voted the poems I liked and not for any other reasons. 
I'm sorry if you don't like that I posted who I voted for, but people have done so in the previous two of these that I entered and I generally thought it was quite pleasant. 
What isn't pleasant however, is seeing people casting idiotic aspersions and putting down some of the entries (whether or not you said which ones). 
Way to take the fun out of a little, friendly poetry competition.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2013)

While it's true that in any competition of this nature, there may be people who only vote for their friends or for each other, I've found that to be distinctly untrue here. We have such a wide variety of poems and members who win each month, it shows me that people, for the most part, are doing their best to vote for the poems they truly feel have touched them.

We have always encouraged people to say who they voted for, and why they voted for those particular pieces, though most people won't give a detailed feedback in their explanation. But as amsawtell stated, you can get that feedback by posting your piece on the boards after the competition has ended.


----------



## Gargh (May 27, 2013)

Already voted but, in the interests of blowing open the system, man, I voted for the poems that entertained me the most. This means, for me, the ones that made me smile, or think - or both. Cran, Gumby (I tried the Phaeton route too but couldn't do it justice) and PinP (do I remember rightly you're a Pam Ayres fan?).


----------



## writersblock (May 27, 2013)

It was a long read. Not complaining because each and every single poem was enriching. I eventually chose 3 even though I wish I could have voted for atleast 5. Everyone excelled in delivering on such a tough topic. Thumbs up!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 27, 2013)

Aw man, nobody invited me to the collusion party. I just voted for the ones I liked best. Such a dork.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2013)

Do I vote for the ones I liked best or the ones that are technically written best?  I like this one but it's missing something. This one really touches me but there are mistakes. I didn't like that one but I can see it's really well done (jeez, does that mean I _should _like it?) How do I decide?  I don't like this style, I like that one...Mozart vs. Thelonius monk... they're both good...ah, what do I do? I know--just pick the three you like the best, but which three? I like four of them, five of them... 


edit: Alright, off the cuff. I voted for one of the longest, a most evil tale...a smart medium, very well done, and two shorties with humour, of which I had to flip a coin to decide which got it, and which was left without (which is a shame).


----------



## PiP (May 27, 2013)

Gargh said:


> ...and PinP (do I remember rightly you're a Pam Ayres fan?).



Hi Gargh, if PinP is me, yes I really enjoy Pam A's poems. Fancy you remembering that 

PiP


----------



## Travers (May 27, 2013)

Wow, is that a four way tie?! That seems like it should be some sort of record!


----------



## bajmahal (May 29, 2013)

My ancient, ancient computer (circa 1999) finally died on May 15th - taking all my passwords with it.  Now - after a two week hiatus, rediscovering the simple joys of fresh air, sunshine, and general unpluggedness - I'm typing on a new (well, new to me anyway) fancy-schmancy notebook that is only slightly confusung and royally annoying.  

So...  what did I miss?


----------



## Lewdog (May 29, 2013)

Congrats to the winners.


----------

